# egg share question help please!!!



## toots6574 (Sep 4, 2009)

my partner is 36 yrs old and we are doing iui at ninewells dundee but we only have 2 medicated trys left   after 4 failed   we know that the window has closed for her to do egg share but i am only just turned 27 am i able to donate eggs for the egg share with my partner going to carry  i have always wanted to help others unfortunatly we just cannot afford the price off full ivf and this would fufill 2 wishes in one i already have a 8yr old son from previous relationship so not entitiled to funding because of this   which is another story for another day does anyone know if this can happen or am i just clutching at straws   any advice would be greatly appreciated

many thanks 
lynsey


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi toots, i think they do egg share for a woman if her partner donates sperm for a reduced cost so i would imagine it would  be the same for you, the recipient pays for the ivf treatment so i think you would just have to cover the costs of preparing her body for the embryo, i'm sure someone else will correct me if i'm not right also try emailing or ringing the clinic and ask them if this could be an option.


----------



## The_Scenic_Route (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes this is possible but its a very expensive solution. You would have to pay for two lots of IVF. Ypur partner would be paying for IVF as a reciepient, you would be paying for all the drugs and egg collection for yourself (you would have all the IVF cycle except for the final egg transfer) Plus you would also have to fund freezing any excess eggs. Any thing is possible if you are prepared to pay for it! 

You might be able to negotiate egg sharing with your partner (instead of having half of them back for yourself) and with another woman, but your partner would still have to pay the donors costs (this is subsidised by the other ladiy that you are donating your eggs to) on your behalf and you would have to fund your own drugs and egg collection. That might knock off a small amount but in the long run you would still be paying more between you than a normal egg donor situation.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would discuss it at your clinic or search around the clinics and see, as I read it your partner wishes to carry the baby and you are able to egg share ie: donate your eggs to your clinic or to your partner.  I would think that a clinic would entertian your suggest, it certain happens that a partner donates to her partner when paying - look on the LGBT thread as there are plenty ladies their cases with you.
I would see that you may have to pay for ET and work up for your partner as they would be in effect doing this for you when cycling. Also ask about the small print if you don't produce enough eggs as then you may have to pay. If you are will to travel other clinics like London Women's clinic (they ahve several branches in the UK)
Good luck


----------



## toots6574 (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks very much for your replies i think i will speak to our clinic and see what they say 
many thanks 
lynsey xx


----------

